# My Michael Morris collection.



## mcbrat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## mcbrat (Jan 23, 2017)

Added a few folders...


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 23, 2017)

mcbrat said:


>


Nice collection, expecially the middle fixed blade. Is the triangle pattern etched on or what? Cheers.


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 23, 2017)

They are all made from files. That one is a farriers rasp...


----------



## nbp (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow wow wow! I have dreams of one day trying to make some crude little kiridashis out of files, but those are really exquisite.


----------



## mcbrat (May 1, 2017)

I grabbed onto a deal recently. 3 fixed blades for $200. My Morris collection is getting larger...


----------



## Thetasigma (May 1, 2017)

Still liking that purple folder, might have to add one to my order.


----------



## mcbrat (May 2, 2017)

Thetasigma said:


> Still liking that purple folder, might have to add one to my order.



I think that's brown micarta....


----------



## Dingle1911 (May 2, 2017)

Michael Morris has some great hollow grinds.


----------



## Thetasigma (May 2, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> I think that's brown micarta....


Really? It has looked purple in the photos I've seen of it. Either way, it is a nice folder setup.


----------



## mcbrat (May 2, 2017)

The fixed blades...


----------



## DellSuperman (May 2, 2017)

I just placed an order for one of his friction folders with a lead time of 8 months... Omg!!


----------



## Thetasigma (May 2, 2017)

DellSuperman said:


> I just placed an order for one of his friction folders with a lead time of 8 months... Omg!!


That's not too bad, I was quoted 9-10 months at the end of November.


----------



## mcbrat (May 10, 2017)

Folders...


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 1, 2017)

And with slip sheaths. I made the bottom 4.


----------

